# Pen turning question



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

I am turning some acrylic pens and the blanks keep cracking and taking chunks out. I am using the lathe tool from wood craft with the removable square blade and turning at about 3200 rpms any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong? The blade on the tool is new and sharp.

Thanks 
Michael


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If your using bushings, then your ends might not be square with the tubes. This will cause you to overtight them on the mandrel and cause the cracks.

I tbc every chance I can and use calipers.

Another thing you can try is to sand or trim off the hard edges. If your aggressive they can chip out. Resins are different, some are very brittle. I cast my own so I know how to mix the resin how I like it (too much hardener will case them to be brittle) and I use a poly resin most times.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Also might lighten up on the pressure you are putting on the tool while turning. Easy does it with acrylics.. They take a lot longer to cut down than wood or antler.. Sharp tools are a must. I use a spindle gouge for cutting all my pens....


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys I will try again tomorrow and will try all your recommendations.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I found that taking a acrylic blank to the sander and rounding the edges a little before I start helps. Good luck and send pictures.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys turned 1 down today with 3 more to go I took it slow and moved the tool rest closer to the acrylic. It helped! Will post some pics later when glue dries for center ring.

Michael


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Michael...get that tool rest AS CLOSE AS YOU CAN to the blanks...I'm talkin' 1/4" or less..and keep moving it closer as the blank gets smaller. All you gotta do is get one finger caught between the tool rest and the blank ONE time while the blank is spinning to make my point.. Tough lesson...but all of us learned it the hard way along the way...LOL


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the pointers I was doing almost everything wrong but finally got it. Here's 2 that are done and off to the store for some more blanks..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job, especially on the round top euro, cutting tendons in not simple on acrylics while still learning.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank You!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

good looking pens


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

its a little late but it is from to much pressure on the acrylic. have you tried to make your own blanks i just started to make them and if you need i can make blanks of you.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

I have not tried yet but maybe something in the future. If I need some help I will let you know. Are they hard to make, does it require a lot more supplies?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

Back Bay Rods said:


> I have not tried yet but maybe something in the future. If I need some help I will let you know. Are they hard to make, does it require a lot more supplies?
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


not really you have everything to turn it but you will need a pressure pot $100 dollars at harbor freight, and the resin is $25 for 32oz or $160 for 2gal. dyes are $4.5 each and pearl powders are cheap but dont buy them from the dist. you can use mica powder which is makeup powder on (ebay)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I cast a lot and I would suggest avoiding using a pressure pot. Many times it's not required and they are *very dangerous*, especially the cheap chinese junk from Harbor Freight. I do however use vacuum from time to time if I have embedded objects.

If you do go later with a pressure pot be sure to get with someone that has knowledge to help you select and inspect one and get the proper fittings and gauges. You are building a bomb.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

bill said:


> I cast a lot and I would suggest avoiding using a pressure pot. Many times it's not required and they are *very dangerous*, especially the cheap chinese junk from Harbor Freight. I do however use vacuum from time to time if I have embedded objects.
> 
> If you do go later with a pressure pot be sure to get with someone that has knowledge to help you select and inspect one and get the proper fittings and gauges. You are building a bomb.


yes you dont need pressure or vacuum but it get the bubbles out alot better that casting without one. the vacuum chambers cost a bit more and are safer. indeed you are right about that pressure pot being a bomb but the ones from harbor freight that fail were modified by the user also it is rated for 80psi and i never go to that pressure all you need is 40psi for casting.


----------

